# Ending health insurance-is the Health Protect option still available?



## Sandpiper (2 May 2012)

Like many people, we are having to consider not renewing our health insurance.   We've paid health insurance for many years with all 3 providers (currently with Quinn) but money is tight.  I read something about a Health Protect scheme from Quinn that will/may preserve the waiting periods we've already served in case we are in a position to take up a full policy again.  

I can't find anything on the Quinn site and a Google search gives me information Pdfs dated in 2010.  Does anyone know if this option is still available?  I'm not sure how it would work either - we are both in our mid to late 50s.  Would we really be able to pick up where we left off in a couple of years or so if times improved?


----------



## pj111 (3 May 2012)

Here is a later edition.

http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/pdf/healthprotect.pdf

As far as I know they still offer. You might post your experiences back here and what they say.

_Patrick_


----------



## Sandpiper (3 May 2012)

The Health Protect plan still exists with Quinn, as I found out today.  It costs €75.63 per adult and includes basic coverage for the standard charge for public patients in hospital.

Regarding the waiting times protection (in our case anyway) if we resume our PRESENT cover in the future (and I'm not 100% sure of how long into the future this applies) we will have to wait for benefits for a further 2 years for any past/current conditions.  We will be covered right away for any NEW conditions or accidents from the time we resume cover.  

I'm not really sure how this will work out as such - for example, how does one extricate a new condition from the past once a person is 50 or 60?  Hypothetically speaking, a hip replacement or heart disease has been brewing for a while, I imagine, and if we needed treatment on resumption of cover I can see 'trouble ahead'!  And will the same 2 year wait still apply for us once over 60, or be even longer?  

All in all, though, it seems like an option and I will have to give it serious  consideration and make more enquiries.  I'd be grateful for anyone else's input.


----------



## Sandpiper (3 May 2012)

Yes, this is an annual charge.  
The waiting period of 2 years is (according to them) less than the 7 years that would apply if we were to just let it lapse.  AFAIK, the waiting period for those aged 60+ may be even longer.
I mentioned orthopaedic just as an example - no need for a hip replacement yet (I hope) but who knows what's bubbling under the surface and would be classed as a pre-existing condition?
Not sure what we'll be doing - still mulling it over.  Thanks for the input


----------

